# Sonicwall log file



## bwaldorf (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi All,
I keep getting this in my log file on my Sonicwall, any help on settings to stop this?
04/08/2009 11:06:43.704 - Malformed or unhandled IP packet dropped - 73.200.142.1, 0, WAN - 224.0.0.1 - IP Protocol 2

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Packets can be malformed either due to corruption in the packets, misconfigured network devices, or intentionally modified for malicious purposes.

Unless this is causing a disruption to your services or web browsing, it can be safely ignored. In terms of security, since you are using a firewall appliance you are quite safe in comparison to other users.

Is the log file showing malformed packets being dropped from the same address? How often do you get it?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Packets can be malformed either due to corruption in the packets, misconfigured network devices, or intentionally modified for malicious purposes.

Unless this is causing a disruption to your services or web browsing, it can be safely ignored. In terms of security, since you are using a firewall appliance you are quite safe in comparison to other users.

Is the log file showing malformed packets being dropped from the same address? How often do you get it?


----------

